# TiVoHD, 11.0j and the Slicer



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I upgraded one of my two new TiVoHD units a few months back with a new PROM and bigger hard drive. At the time 11.0h had just been installed. Now 11.0j is being sent out. I purchased the Slicer several years back for use on my DirecTiVos and have it ready to (hopefully) use on the TiVoHD.

A little guide for doing this on these units would be most helpful. If someone who has upgraded their hacked unit with the newest software (when they get it) by using the Slicer could report their success I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Sbmocp said:


> I upgraded one of my two new TiVoHD units a few months back with a new PROM and bigger hard drive. At the time 11.0h had just been installed. Now 11.0j is being sent out. I purchased the Slicer several years back for use on my DirecTiVos and have it ready to (hopefully) use on the TiVoHD.
> 
> A little guide for doing this on these units would be most helpful. If someone who has upgraded their hacked unit with the newest software (when they get it) by using the Slicer could report their success I'd appreciate it.


Mmmmkay...let me ask this another way. According to DVRUpgrade, The Slicer works only on Series 2 machines. So, if a TiVoHD owner has altered their TiVo to defeat automatic upgrades, and an upgrade is sent down, HOW can that upgrade be safely applied w/o wiping out other installed software?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am not saying it can be done on an HD, but I wrote a semi manual script for my Series 2, which basically manually upgraded the slices, and copied the hacks (including the hacked kernel).


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

classicsat said:


> I am not saying it can be done on an HD, but I wrote a semi manual script for my Series 2, which basically manually upgraded the slices, and copied the hacks (including the hacked kernel).


It sounds as if you've (at least partly, from what I understand) mimicked the Slicer's behavior. What I'm wondering is how HD owners are doing this. They have to be doing _something_ to get upgrades if they've blocked automatic updates.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know exactly what the Slicer script looks like, but I'll give you my short and sweet guidelines that I use to upgrade my Series 3s.

1) Telnet in and edit installSw.itcl and then run it (you need to replace a "reboot" with "exit 0" in the script). Pay attention to what the new and old partitions are when the update is installing.
2) Copy the kernel over from the old boot partition to the new one:

```
dd if=/dev/hda[I][B]X[/B][/I] of=/dev/hda[I][B]Y[/B][/I] #(where X and Y are either 3 or 6)
```
3) Mount the new root partition. I usually do: 

```
mkdir /NewTivo
mount /dev/hda[I][B]X[/B][/I] /NewTivo #(where X is either 4 or 7)
```
4) Copy over *rc.sysinit.author* and all hack folders using cp -a. In my case the hack folders are /TivoWebPlus, /hacks, and /tivo-bin (you probably have other/different ones).
5) Rename netfilter-enable and iptables on the new partition. Then copy over the neutered iptables from the old partition to the new one.
6) Reboot.
7) After reboot, upload latest modified tvapppatches.tcl and bufferhack41.tcl via FTP and run tvapppatch.tcl and bufferhack41.tcl.

Disclaimer: I can't promise this is correct or complete. These are just my notes that I use to upgrade my Tivos manually.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

I used slicer to upgrade three TiVoHD units to 11.0h, so it should work for 11.0j. I'll be trying it this weekend.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

whitepelican said:


> I don't know exactly what the Slicer script looks like, but I'll give you my short and sweet guidelines that I use to upgrade my Series 3s.
> 
> 1) Telnet in and edit installSw.itcl and then run it (you need to replace a "reboot" with "exit 0" in the script). Pay attention to what the new and old partitions are when the update is installing.
> 2) Copy the kernel over from the old boot partition to the new one:
> ...


Thanks for your input on this. I'm going to copy this information for future reference.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is, in a nut shell, what my script did.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

StanSimmons said:


> I used slicer to upgrade three TiVoHD units to 11.0h, so it should work for 11.0j. I'll be trying it this weekend.


So, Stan, how did it go? Could you give a quick rundown of what you did?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

whitepelican said:


> 2) Copy the kernel over from the old boot partition to the new one:
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/hda[I][B]X[/B][/I] of=/dev/hda[I][B]Y[/B][/I] #(where X and Y are either 3 or 6)
> ```


Note there is no guarantee an older kernel will work properly with the new software for any given upgrade. I prefer to neuter the new kernel.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Sbmocp said:


> So, Stan, how did it go? Could you give a quick rundown of what you did?


Life intervened. I'm still on the old version.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

I ftp'd slicer, tvapppatch.tcl, tvapppatches-11.0j.tcl, and bufferhack11j.tcl to the /var/hack directory. I ran Slicer v1.9, took the defaults for everything except the updated network drivers (told it no). Everything ran fine, so I rebooted and installed the tivoapp patches and bufferhack and rebooted again.

It took less than 15 minutes start to finish.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

StanSimmons said:


> I ftp'd slicer, tvapppatch.tcl, tvapppatches-11.0j.tcl, and bufferhack11j.tcl to the /var/hack directory. I ran Slicer v1.9, took the defaults for everything except the updated network drivers (told it no). Everything ran fine, so I rebooted and installed the tivoapp patches and bufferhack and rebooted again.
> 
> It took less than 15 minutes start to finish.


Thanks for the update, Stan. It's been a while since I did this--does the Slicer find where the updates were saved to on the TiVo's hard drive, or do you have to point the program to where they're located? If that's so, I have no clue where they're kept.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Sbmocp said:


> Thanks for the update, Stan. It's been a while since I did this--does the Slicer find where the updates were saved to on the TiVo's hard drive, or do you have to point the program to where they're located? If that's so, I have no clue where they're kept.


It found the usual suspects, gave the locations, copied them and told me to copy manually if I had any other locations that needed copying. (I didn't.)


----------

